# impersonal verb + -aksi-



## Gavril

Terveppä,

Is it possible to use the -_aksi_-construction (meaning "in order to") with the passive/impersonal form of the verb?

If so, which possessive suffix would be used after -_aksi_- in this context?

For example, would it be correct to say

_Kanava rakennettiin tuodakseen(?) joen vettä kyläläisten saataville. _"The canal was built to make the river's water available to the villagers."


Kiitos


----------



## Detka

Gavril said:


> _Kanava rakennettiin tuodakseen(?) joen vettä kyläläisten saataville._"



Esimerkkisi on lauseenvastike, finaalirakenne. 

Lause on kuitenkin väärin, se esittää kanavan toimijana, vaikka tekijä on rakentaja. -KSE-lauseen tekijä on aina sama kuin päälauseen tekijä. Vertaa.

Kanava rakennettiin tuodakseen vettä kyläläisille. (väärin)
*Kanava* rakennettiin, *jotta se toisi* vettä kyläläisille.

*Joki* kaivautui alangon halki *tuodakseen* vettä kyläläisille. (Tässä joki on tekijä.)
*Joki* kaivautui alangon halki, *jotta se toisi* vettä kyläläisille.

http://salpro.salpaus.fi/marja_ahola/partisiipit/teoria_tehtävät.pdf

Osaat hämmästyttävän hyvin suomea, kohotan hattua.


----------



## DrWatson

In instances where a zero subject is possible (and the verb is in 3rd person singular), the -_aksi_-form (or _A-infinitiivin translatiivi_ in Finnish grammar) is sometimes acceptable. From VISK § 513:



> - - Jämsänkoskelta ei tarvitsisi ajaa Jämsän keskustan läpi _päästä*kseen* nelostielle_.


 "- - from Jämsänkoski [one] wouldn't have to drive through the centre of Jämsä (in order) to get to Highway 4."

However, with passives you can't use _A-infinitiivin translatiivi_, because there's no subject for the verb form to agree with.


----------



## Gavril

Kiitos DrW and Detka.

Can the -_miseksi_ form be used with an impersonal verb? E.g., would it work to say

_Kanava rakennettiin joen veden tuomiseksi kyläläisten saataville.

_?


----------



## DrWatson

Yes, that works well.


----------

